# Musik über Kopfhörer , Ton über Lautsprecher - möglich?



## Nomad (2. Januar 2011)

*Musik über Kopfhörer , Ton über Lautsprecher - möglich?*

Moin,
ich hab folgende Frage: Ich würde gerne Musik über Kopfhörer hören und gleichzeitig den Ton von z.b. Spielen über normale Lautsprecher laufen lassen. Ist das möglich und wenn ja wie? 

Achja hab nur Onboardsound und HS ist per Klinkestecker anschließbar, wie die Kopfhörer.

MfG Nomad


----------



## BloodySuicide (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Musik über Kopfhörer , Ton über Lautsprecher - möglich?*

Hier stand Müll
Hab mich verlesen


----------



## Dommerle (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Musik über Kopfhörer , Ton über Lautsprecher - möglich?*

Wie soll das mit einem Y-Adapter gehen?
Der vervielfacht doch nur ein und den selben Ton auf zwei Anschlüsse, mehr nicht, oder?


----------



## midnight (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Musik über Kopfhörer , Ton über Lautsprecher - möglich?*

Mit nur einer Soundkarte, nein! Aber du könntest eine ASIO-Fähige Karte oder eben mehrere Karten testen, das sollte mit entsprechenden Playern funktionieren (=


----------



## rabe08 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Musik über Kopfhörer , Ton über Lautsprecher - möglich?*

Oder einen Kopfhörer mit USB-Anschluß neben der Soundkarte benutzen, dann hast Du auch zwei Geräte.


----------



## _Linux125_ (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Musik über Kopfhörer , Ton über Lautsprecher - möglich?*

Oder du benutzt einen IPod oder MP3-Player, hast sogar den vorteil dass du die musik während du spielst regeln kannst


----------



## Per4mance (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Musik über Kopfhörer , Ton über Lautsprecher - möglich?*

ja weil usb headsets eig immer ne soundkarte eingebaut haben also doch 2 soundkarten. so isses bei mir auch, TS3 kommt über das usb headset der rest über die anlage( digitaler onboard sound)


----------



## Pikus (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Musik über Kopfhörer , Ton über Lautsprecher - möglich?*

Hier findste bestimmt was nomad 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/v...-master-4-3-modul-5-25-festplattenkaefig.html

bzw hier bei amazon, aber leider nur aus der USA 

*http://www.amazon.com/Manhattan-Speaker-Headset-Audio-Switch/dp/B000K8PH8C*


----------



## MasterFreak (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Musik über Kopfhörer , Ton über Lautsprecher - möglich?*

du könntest im Spiel vielleicht den Kanal auswählen mit dem du das Game hörst und
auf dem anderen kanal läst du Musik laufen...
(kommt auf das Spiel an wenn das das unterstützt)


----------



## Per4mance (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Musik über Kopfhörer , Ton über Lautsprecher - möglich?*

also beim winamp kannm an einstellen welche soundkarte er benutzen soll für audio. bei windows einfach dann die soundkarte einstellen aus der der rest kommen soll.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Musik über Kopfhörer , Ton über Lautsprecher - möglich?*

wie schon geschrieben usb device wenns simpel sein soll 

alles starten was aus den boxen/headset kommen soll (mp3, film, ka was) dannach die usb soundkarte einstecken und nachdem sie erkannt wurde das spiel starten.
dann verteilt windows das automatisch, da usb soundkarten als standardwiedergabegerät fungieren sobald sie verbunden und erkannt werden.


----------

